# sex doesnt feel natuarl????



## hopelessromantic (May 12, 2011)

I been with my wife for 18 months and sex just doesnt seem to come natural for us. I been with several women before my wife and she has also had other sexual partners but it just doesnt come natural and normal with her like it has others..Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

what do u mean?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Yes, what exactly do you mean?

Is she able to become aroused and does she orgasm when you have sex?

Has she ever had any other sexual partners, or are you her first?


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, if you mean that it's not "hot" for the both of you, and that it feels like you are having sex with your aunt, then there might be some attraction issues. I'm guessing that's not the case since you two hooked up in the first place, but who knows.

If you mean its not natural because she's zigging when you're zagging then your issues are more communicative. This would involve a low-pressure conversation with your wife about what each of you like sexually.

If you mean something else by "not natural" then please shed more light.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Does this mean you take turns making barnyard noises while having sex? I imagine that could feel awkward at times...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

PBear said:


> Does this mean you take turns making barnyard noises while having sex? I imagine that could feel awkward at times...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha. You're funny, PBear.


Anyways, if you could just explain in more detail what you mean about it not being natural... I'm sure we can give a more accurate advice on what you should do.

If both of you are low on sex drive, I recommend Classique Herbs' SX Drive product.


----------

